
Show HN: Jekyll+ – Open Source CMS for GitHub Pages and Jekyll Websites - hunvreus
https://github.com/Wiredcraft/jekyllplus
======
hunvreus
A few weeks ago, I decided to brush up my coding skills and learned Vue.js. In
the process, I built a CMS for the Jekyll sites we're hosting on GitHub.

2 things that I think make it special:

\- Multilingual: it supports multilingual websites and has a (rudimentary but
efficient) translation flow. \- Widget: it offers a small widget that exposes
the CMS main features (editing, duplicating and creating content) right in
your site.

